# Bad Boy Stampede



## BWfarms

I see Bad Boy brought an extended cab side by side to market with an 80hp German motor called the Stampede 900. I've heard a lot off good and bad reviews about Bad Boy. This thing looks okay, Feature wise it's nice but the styling can be a bit better.


----------



## bluefarmer

Heavy duty golf cart, quit a few guys tried them around here, just not tough enough for farm duty.
You are talking electric right?


----------



## mlappin

we talking about Bad Boy mowers? Technically Bad Boy was building the Intimidator line of UTV's, then the owners of Bad Boy split, one kept the mowers and the other took the UTV's, I'm sure they would have had a non compete agreement of some kind.


----------



## mlappin

I could be wrong as it appears Badboyoffroad might be a totally different company than BadBoy mowers.

The factory distributor I deal with for HeatmasterSS also handles both BadBoy mowers and the Intimidator line of UTV's. This is how I heard the real poop and who owned what far as the mowers and the UTV's.

I've looked real close at the BadBoy mowers, they offer a four cylinder 35hp Cat in one of theirs, the three cylinder 24hp Kubota in my current one is a little short of poop if the grass gets tall.


----------



## BWfarms

No, this thing is a full on SxS that appears to be comparable to the Ranger.

http://itshere.badboystampede.com


----------



## PaMike

35 HP cat? What model. Some of those things will take a remortgage on the farm to buy parts if you have engine problems...


----------



## mlappin

PaMike said:


> 35 HP cat? What model. Some of those things will take a remortgage on the farm to buy parts if you have engine problems...


I dunno, like a 1.4 liter.

Usually can get aftermarket parts as well instead of going to Cat, have yet to ever buy a reman pump or injectors from Cat, aftermarket is expensive enough.

Can always switch it over to something else.

If I can find a two or three core radiator for mine I've thought about adding a turbo.


----------



## somedevildawg

BWfarms said:


> No, this thing is a full on SxS that appears to be comparable to the Ranger.
> http://itshere.badboystampede.com


Looks very similar to the Polaris......


----------

